#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei u2000 Manager.

## Hirotris

Boa tarde. 
Então pessoal estou com um problema na minha rede de ONU's que está acontecendo o seguinte, quando um cliente liga o cabo de rede diretamente da ONU sem passar pelo roteador que no caso ele autentica via radius, acontece o seguinte se tiver algum cliente com o cabo ligado em uma switch acaba que ele se torna um servidor dhcp para rede inteira ou seja qualquer cliente que ligar um cabo de rede direto da ONU sem passar pelo roteador passa a navegar pela conexão desse cliente, alguém poderia me ajudar com essa problema ?.

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, quando vc diz autenticado via radius, imagino que seja PPPoE, certo? Com as ONU em bridge. Não entendi direito, mas se for PPPoE com ONU em bridge, ligada em um switch, não vejo como se tornar um servidor dhcp, o switch simples não faria isso. Talvez a própria ONU esteja com algum servidor DHCP ligado na bridge. Para o cliente ter conexão, PPPoE ativa e levantar um dhcp na rede, ele teria de colocar um switch entre a ONU e o roteador e ainda ligar uma porta LAN dele nesse switch, realmente um "artista" kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Hirotris

> Bom, quando vc diz autenticado via radius, imagino que seja PPPoE, certo? Com as ONU em bridge. Não entendi direito, mas se for PPPoE com ONU em bridge, ligada em um switch, não vejo como se tornar um servidor dhcp, o switch simples não faria isso. Talvez a própria ONU esteja com algum servidor DHCP ligado na bridge. Para o cliente ter conexão, PPPoE ativa e levantar um dhcp na rede, ele teria de colocar um switch entre a ONU e o roteador e ainda ligar uma porta LAN dele nesse switch, realmente um "artista" kkkkkkkkkkkk


Realmente tem cliente que faz isso, isso tá me torrando a paciênica. por que os clientes que colocam o cabo na onu acabam navegando diretamente da conexão do "mestre dos magos" que fez a arte que você citou.
Presta a atenção na criatividade dos cidadões, Coloca o cabo da ONU no switch, e liga um cabo na porta wan do roteador ligado na lan da Switch. isso quando não fazem o seguinte liga um cabo na lan do roteador a outra ponta do cabo na wan, e o cabo que vem da ONU direto na Lan, como ela funciona em bridge ela faz a conexão da wan com a ONU fornecendo um servidor dhcp para a rede toda.

----------

